# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Vinkovačko rodilište??

## ASTRA

Vjerojatno ću roditi u Vinkovcima, a nemam informacija iz prve ruke...Kakvi su uvjeti, kakvo je osoblje? Imaju li rooming in? Kakva je procedura ako završim na carskom? Sve me živo zanima! Hvala unaprijed cure!

----------


## ASTRA

Zar baš nitko???  :Sad:

----------


## ivancica

Janoccka javi se!

----------


## Janoccka

Astra otkuda si? Možeš doći 23eg u Vinkovce na radionicu pa da se napričamo uživo? 
Na poslu sam, odgovorim ti kada stignem.

----------


## Janoccka

Evo ukratko... klistir i brijanje obavezno, rodilište je preuređeno prije neke 2 i pol godine tako da su uvjeti OK, ali mi je recimo čudno što u sobama ne radi gumb za poziv medicinske sestre. Epiziotomija mi se isto čini da radi rutinski, a bebu su mi nadohranjivali (kršitelj koda)om bez moje dozvole. Ležao je 3 dana u inkubatoru pa im je valjda bilo teško nositi mi ga.
Sestre su onako... kako koja. Bilo je par koje su mi bile super, a par koje su me rasplakale u svakoj smjeni koju su radile (ležala sam 7 dana). 
24satni rooming in - bebu ti donesu nekoliko sati nakon poroda. Za carski ne znam - mislim da bebu donesu sutradan  :/

Eto... aj pitaj dalje, a možda se javi netko i sa svježijim iskustvom.

----------


## Janoccka

Nisi se valjda uplašila?

----------


## ASTRA

Ma neeee, skupljam u glavi detaljna pitanja pa ću te već izgnjaviti, sad ne stignem, u svakom slučaju puno ti hvala na odgovoru, pusa!

----------


## Janoccka

Pade mi kamen sa srca....  :Smile:

----------


## ASTRA

Hm, evo nešto....zašto su te neke sestre uvijek rasplakale? Baš sam bila tužna kad sam to pročitala. Čula sam da su samo dvije sestre u smjeni, čini mi se to jako premalo,jel teško doći do sestre kad ti treba?

Što je s dojenjem? Koliko ga promiču i pomažu u startu? Ja imam uvučene bradavice pa mislim da će ići malo teže.

Što se podrazumijeva pod rooming-in? Tko presvlači bebu? Ako netko nije u stanju sam, dolazi li sestra dodati bebu na dojenje? Treba li u bolnicu ponijeti pelene za svakodnevno presvlačenje bebe ili se koriste njihove?

Što je s posjetama? Ulaze li svi u sobu ili se ide u neki dnevni boravak? Jel postoji određeno vrijeme posjeta ili može doći kad tko hoće? Može li muž u sobu ili doći i izvan vremena za posjete ako je potrebno? MM radi do 6, znači nikada ne bi mogao doći u to neko određeno vrijeme.

Jesi bila zadovoljna čistoćom? Kakvi su tuševi? Zajednički za cijeli kat?

Joj, izdavi ja...kad budeš imala malo vremena....hvala...  :Love:

----------


## Janoccka

Gdje da počnem....
Sestre za roditelje su ugl. drage ali su ugl. na ginekološkom odjelu a manje na rodilištu tako da ako nešto trebaš moraš malo sačekati. 
Sestre za bebe su strašno opterećene ali su same krive - uopće mi nije jasno zašto ne smijemo sami presvlačiti bebu. Jedino u bolnici je moj Jan imao užasno crvenu guzu što nije ni čudo jer u prosjeku se pelene mijenjaju 3-4 puta... (ako i toliko).... Opterećivale su me vaganjem prije i poslije svakog podoja, nisu mi nosile dijete iz inkubatora prva 2-3 dana jer im to nitko nije bio rekao pa su ga hranile (kršitelj koda)om, nisu mi dale hraniti svojom flašicom jer nije bila sterilizirana a ni izdajalicu nisam sterilizirala, pa mi je pedijatrica došla 4ti dan da mi kaže da je infekcija sanirana a da ja do tada nisam imala pojma da ima infekciju bubrega i jetre, pa su u subotu govorili da je malo žut a tek su mu u ponedjeljak vadili bilirubin i slali ga na fototerapiju a taj smo dan trebali ići kući..... Jedan dan sam jednu išla nešto pitati i ona mi je odgovorila NE i prije no sam joj postavila pitanje. I naravno da me to rasplakalo. Jel ti dosta? 
Ne želim te previše plašiti jer nije svima bilo tako - ja sam bila 3 dana prije i 7 dana poslije poroda u bolnici. Ako budeš imala normalan porod i sve bude O, 3ći dan ideš kući i vjerojatno te neće stići uhvatiti kriza.
Što se dojenja tiče, ne mogu reći da ne pomognu ali sve je to jako slabo - osim toga savjetuju ne jeseti voće i sl. što meni apsolutno nije smetalo, pa da ne piješ puno tekućine - tako da sam skoro dehidrirala i tako. tvarno ti savjetujem da dođeš na Rodinu radionicu 23eg. Mislim da će ti puno značiti.
Pelene poneseš mali paket jednokratnih i paket vlažnih maramica. Sestre presvlače bebu a za dojenje ju uzimaš sama po bebinom nahođenju. Ako rodiš carski neće ti donijeti bebu dok ne budeš spremna i pomoći će ti, a ako rodiš vaginalno malo je vjerojatno da nećeš imati snage da sama uzmeš bebu iz krevetića koji je do tvog kreveta. Žena koja je bila sa mnom u sobi je bila skroz ispucala ali je uvijek našla energije posvetiti se bebi.
Posjete u bolnici nisu dozvoljene u sobama već u hodniku ispred odjela. Bebu donese sestra do vrata ali i to neke posebno moraš moliti - uopće mi nije jasno zašto to ne bi mogla i ja sama. Čak ni tata nema kontakt s bebom do izlaska. Muž ti može doći kada god hoće, pozove te na mobitel ti izađeš na hodnik, cimerica ti pripazi na bebu i zove te na mobitel ako bude trebalo i to je to. Posjete su od pola četiri do četiri i jedino u to vrijeme pokazuju bebu mada ima jako dobrih mladih sestrica koje će mu pokazati i poslije ako zamoliš. 
Što se sestara za bebe tiče one su mi bile ili rospije ili super. Ove mlađe su mi bile super a pve starije kao da su već prolupale. 
Higijena.... hmmm..... Gle tuševi i WCi se čiste nekoliko puta na dan ali ako budeš imala sreće kao ja biti će žena koje ne počiste ni krv iza sebe. Inače je jedan tuš i WC na dvije sobe sa po dva kreveta.
Ne smiješ imati na krevetu nikakvu svoju posteljinu i moraš stalno tražiti da ti promijene krvavu plahtu. Ja sam na svojoj ležala 6 dana i rekla sam da ću ovaj put ako mi ne promijene donijeti svoju pa nek se pjene...

Ajme jel to sve....
Ugl. nije tako loše samo sam ja bila blesava. Ja sam bila manja od makovog zrna i nisam htjela biti bezobrazna a da sam bila bilo bi mi puno bolje. Tako da ne misliš da će ti biti bolje ako budeš OK prema njima... bori se....

----------


## ASTRA

Uuuuuuuuu...hvala, hvala! Puno si mi pomogla! 

Uglavnom, neće biti lako, ja sam nažalost tip kao što si i ti bila,
teško da ću se usuditi biti bezobrazna, uvijek računam na 
ljudskost pa dobijem po glavi...i cmizdrim. Ali dobro je znati, možda iznenadim samu sebe! 

Pusa od nas tebi, Janu i mrvici!

----------


## Janoccka

Ma u toj situaciji čovjek nikada ne zna kako će se ponašati. Zato sam ti i napisala sve bez uljepšavanja da budeš spremna - a ako bude bolje - odlično.
Ako imaš još pitanja, nemoj se se ustručavati.
Pusa i vama   :Smile:

----------


## Janoccka

Najsvježije iskustvo - puno, puno pozitivnije u odnosu na prvi porod. Primalja je bila fenomenalna. Bila sam malo teži slučaj, ali je učinila sve da mi pomogne. Na kraju sam završila bez ijednog šava.
Sestre na neonatologiji su se ugl. promijenile i bile su mi super.
Ono što je negativno je da bez dozvole nadohranjuju bebu kada počne padati na težini, ali ako im se to izričito zabrani - to poštuju. Tada te apsolutno ničim ne gnjave, ni dohranom, ni vaganjem, ni tvojom prehranom, ni držanjem bebe....

----------


## sabaleta

Čestitam na tome što si se izborila za sebe i svoju bebu.  8)

----------


## ASTRA

:D

----------


## Vanchy

Moje prvo (i za sada jedino) iskustvo s osobljem rodilista (sestara i lijecnika) je pozitivno. Cak sam se iznenadila jer sam ocekivala nesto drugo. Osobno sam misljenja da zena koja dolazi u rodiliste (ma gdje se ono nalazilo) treba biti informirana i educirana o svemu sto ju ceka i ono sto je najvaznije treba imati svoj stav i misljenje o onome sto zeli. 
Kad sam bila u mogucnosti dojiti (nakon prestanka terapije) to sam im i rekla i sestre su postivale moju odluku. Isto tako sam napomenula da ne zelim dohranu i vaganje svaki cas. Iznenadila me (pozitivno) i njihova komunikacija sa mnom kao pacijenticom. Bile su pristupacne, otvorene, korektne.
Mislim da su i u rodilistu svjesni da su promjene neminovne. No, isto tako moram primijetiti da i nas zena ima svakakvih... nazalost. 
Meni je osobno smetalo sto se cistacice ponasaju kao da imaju 5 medicinskih fakulteta. Ulazile su za vrijeme baby vizite brisati sobu nekim vrlo smrdljivim sredstvima, pa su lijecnici kad one obrisu pod morali praviti pauzu da se pod osusi (to sam 3 puta dozivjela za vrijeme boravka). Osim toga, zaskakivale su pacijentice prodajom grudnjaka, pidzama...

----------


## sabaleta

> Osim toga, zaskakivale su pacijentice prodajom grudnjaka, pidzama...


I steznika.

----------


## Janoccka

O da.... Istina   :Mad:

----------


## sabaleta

Evo jedna vijest čini mi se važna za Vinkovačko rodilište.
http://www.jutarnji.hr/slavonija_i_b...lnica,49676.jl

Loša vijest: 


> Dodao je da je tijekom ove godine bilo raspisano šest specijalizacija, ali se javilo samo troje zainteresiranih liječnika, a najviše nedostaje *ginekologa* i *pedijatara*.


Dobra vijest:



> Županijskim i gradskim čelnicima danas je omogućen obilazak nedavno otvorenih *odjela intenzivne neonatologije* i bronhoskopije, a u bolnici su upozorili da im trenutačno ponajviše nedostaje uređaj za magnetsku rezonanciju.


 Iz ovog iščitavam da naša nedonošćad više neće morati putovati u Osijek, nego će moći ostati sa mamama. :D

----------


## Janoccka

Dok sam ja bila trudna govorilo se o manjku ginekologa, a nedavno sam čula da ih je još dvoje otišlo  :/

Super za intenzivnu neonatologiju!

----------


## loo

iz jjjjaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkooooooooo pouzdanih informacija znamda u vk ima kada koja stoji godinama i ne koristi se jer nema kadrova koji bi se educirali o istoj.
odjel je posve nov ali su svi frustrirani ogromnim kolicinama posla a i nekolegijalnosti koja vlada izmedju nih samih.Ja kada bi mogla najradije bi doma radjala :D  :D

----------


## Lovorka

Nemojte me plašiti...  :shock: Pa, koliko tamo sada uopće ima ginekologa: dva ili tri?

----------


## loo

ma ima njih dovoljno ali je uzasan amozitet izmedju njih samih. Ionako su babice najbitnije u cijelom procesu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Janoccka

Kada se ne koristi zato što bolnica nema novaca za prijenosni vodootporni CTG. A bez CTGa se ne usude raditi porod u vodi.

Ne bih se složila s tim da ih ima dovoljno. Noću dežura samo jedna babica a kada sam ja rađala babica mi je natuknula da će izgleda tako biti i danju  :/ 
Kakva je sada situacija ne znam. Ako je porod OK samo se oslonite na babicu. Kako su one svjesne stanja u zdravstvu, netrepeljivosti između pacijenata i osoblja, dajte joj do znanja da imate povjerenja u nju. Prestavite se, upitajte ju za ime, recite joj svoje želje. Meni se takav pristup višestruko isplatio i ja sam joj beskrajno zahvalna  :Heart: 
Poslije me iznenadilo da ostale rodilje nemaju dobro iskustvo s njom. Meni je babica, uz supruga, bila velika podrška!

----------


## Lovorka

A kako se zove ta babica-dobrica  :Bouncing: 
I koliko babica imaju u rodilištu?

----------


## Janoccka

Ne znam koliko ih ima. Mislim da je jedna noću, a po dvije danju. Ja sam ih upoznala 5 i sve su bile   :Heart:  
Iako neke i ne izgledaju tako u prvi mah!

----------


## Lovorka

Ima li ovdje nekoga tko je u zadnjih 2-3 mjeseca rodio u vinkovačkom rodilištu?!!! Trebamo svježe informacije...  :Bye:

----------


## Ivana B-G

hej, drage vinkovcanke i sira okolica!
taman sam zvala bolnicu da pitam kada pocinje sljedeci tecaj za porod, ali mi je ta gospoda na telefonu s jako "angaziranim" glasom rekla "da ona nema pojma" - i to je bilo to. sve bi to bilo ok, da nisam cula da se taman priprema takav jedan tecaj, samo jos ne znaju kada ce poceti....  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...mozda od vas netko zna? ako ipak jos nesto saznam, javit cu!

----------


## Janoccka

> sve bi to bilo ok, da nisam cula da se taman priprema takav jedan tecaj, samo jos ne znaju kada ce poceti...


Jel to onaj što se sprema još od jesenas?
Ako nisu uzeli tvoje podatke onda niš od toga.

----------


## Ivana B-G

bas je danas kolegica, koja je medicinska sestra na internoj, jos jednom pitala za taj tecaj i ista prica: znat ce se za nekih 10 dana...valjda ce mi javit, cim postane konkretno. nadam se da ce biti jos prije nego sto trebam rodit...hehe   :Laughing:

----------


## Janoccka

Nadam se da će ga biti   :Love:  

Jel ideš na vježbe za trudnoce? Meni je žao što ih nije bilo kada sam ja bila trudna. Taj jedan put koji smo imali u sklopu tečaja je preeeeeeeemalo....

----------


## josipavk

Ja sam rodila u vk prije 2 god i zadovoljna sam bila sa svima; od babice ,sestara,dokt..A moja seka je rodila prije mjesec dana i ona je uglavnom zadovoljna, babica joj je bila super, doktor isto tako.A što se tiče tečaja za trudnice mogu samo reći da se je ona upisala na njega još jesenas(9 ili 10 mj)a sada ima babicu od mjesec dana..

----------


## josipavk

ispravak BEBICU OD MJESEC DANA..  :Idea:

----------


## sabaleta

Čestitam na bebici  :Heart:  .

Vas dvije sigurno niste rodile na carski?

----------


## josipavk

Ja nisam bila na carskom, za Janoccku ne znam! koliko god bolio prirodni porod, isplatilo se malo pomučiti..  :Razz:

----------


## sabaleta

Pitala sam za tebe i tvoju seku da li ste rodile na carski. U Vinkovcima je broj carskih rezova skoro podjednak vaginalnim porodima, na žalost.

----------


## josipavk

Malo sam :? da,da i seka vaginalno!Ona je bila brzi gonzales; u 15;30 dobila drip (naravno) a 17;45 rodila a prvi joj porod

----------


## Ivana B-G

joj, pa nemojte me plasiti za tecaj...ne ide mi se u osijek - a tek mom dragom, uh, i ovako vec koluta ocima   :Rolling Eyes:  
jel' istina, da se u VK moze rodit samo na krevetu, ili kako oni taj "stroj" vec nazivaju. u biti nemas alternative, ili?

----------


## Janoccka

Krevet... pa dobar je krevet meni bio...

----------


## josipavk

*ivanaB-G* koliko ja znam,ni nema druge opcije,kada navodno postoji ali nemaju prijenosni ctg.Toliko ti ja znam.Kad sam ja rađala niko me nije ništa ni pitao nego samo "ajmo šic šic u box da se na hodniku ne porodiš" :shock:  A kada jednom legneš "na stol" nema više ustajanja.Meni ni vode nisu dali da pijem..Izuzmem li par stvarčica i dr i babica i sve ostalo mi bilo super.Čak sam i I. brzo dobila u sobu na sisanje i više mi je nisu ni odnosili-to mi se jako svidjelo

----------


## Janoccka

Puno je lakše ako je netko s tobom. Meni je MM donio vodu... i vidjeli su da pijem... samo su rekli da ne pretjerujem. 
Meni je bilo lakše ležati, da sam htjela mogla sam roditi i na boku i četveronoške, babica je bila full kooperativna u okviru postojećih uvjeta.

----------


## Ivana B-G

znaci tako...ja sam cula dosta "losih ocjena" u vezi VK rodilista, ali mozda to ovisi i o mami, tj. trudnici, i kako se taj dan sve poklopi...na kraju krajeva: kod nas u bolnici se rada toooliko djece, da nije moguce da je bas tako lose!   :Grin:  
ali ja bih ipak rodila u kadi, pa cu za osijek...ali mi za to treba taj tecaj - koji nikako da pocne...grrr

----------


## sabaleta

Ivana mislim da se u Osijeku organiziraju tečajevi na 2 mjesta: u KBO i u domu zdravlja. Najbolje da se raspitaš kod Osiječanki.

----------


## Lovorka

Hm, evo mene friške iz VK rodilišta. Dugo sam se dvoumila oko toga hoću li se uopće javiti na ovu temu. Problem je što nisam bila u drugom rodilištu pa ne mogu uspoređivati niti kvalitetno vrednovati. Ipak ću reći nekoliko stvari. 

Da je dobro - nije. Da je strašno loše i nepodnošljivo - nije ni to. Da bi uz malo truda moglo biti puno bolje - definitivno! Puno ovisi o tome koliko će vas zadržati u rodilištu. Ako ostanete samo tri dana, onda će vam sve biti OK. Svaki dan više koji provedete u rodilištu bit će tegobno iskušenje za ionako tanke živce jedne babinjače koja po definiciji pati od baby bluesa, pa nema apsolutno nikakve šanse da nećete zaplakati barem jednom dnevno. Isplačite se i ne problematizirajte činjenicu da vam se plače. 

Ujutro, do 15 sati je situacija dobra, profesionalna. Navečer je malo raskalašena atmosfera. Osobito ako imate nesreću da u rodilištu provedete vikend. Iako vi ne znate i nije vam važno koji je dan, osoblje rodilišta zna. Naručuje se hrana iz poznatog gradskog restorana, glazba trešti ("Ja samo pjevam, ja samo sviram, ja nemam razlog da se živciraaaam!!!!"), vode se privatni telefonski razgovori, doktori pričaju masne viceve (tipa najsretnije su žene u Nevadi, a najnesretnije u državi Mali   :Unsure:  ), sve u svemu, uživa se u dobrom raspoloženju. 

Moja nesreća je bila u tome da sam bila preko puta sobe za sestre. Čeznula sam za sobom u dnu hodnika, ali mogla sam si priuštiti samo WC u toj mračnoj osami. (To sam si bez pitanja uzela za pravo.  :Razz:  )

Kad sam već kod WC-a, najkorisnija stvar koju sam ponijela u rodilište bila je velika prskalica za cvijeće. Multipraktična je! Ja sam se mislila s tim prskati po licu za vrijeme trudova, ali zla vještica-babica mi nije dala unijeti je u rađaonicu. No, prskalica je ipak poslužila. Bol od friške epiziotomije blokira podražaj na mokrenje, koji možete izazvati prskanjem hladne vode po odgovarajućem mjestu za vrijeme mokrenja. 
Mislim da će vam od svega mog pisanja, ovo biti najkorisnija informacija. Ili još uvijek tratite vrijeme tražeći Weledino ulje za masažu međice, uvjereni kako ćete izbjeći epi?  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Janoccka

Eto... ovakve je stvari najbolje pisati dok je friško   :Wink:  

Draga   :Love:

----------


## Ivana B-G

dobro nam dosla natrag, lovorka! 
hvala sto si s nama podijelila tvoje dozivljaje - vidim da su za VK rodiliste uvijek manje-vise isti, tj. prolazna ocjena. 

ma, neka je bebica u redu, to je na kraju krajeva ipak najvaznije!   :Heart:

----------


## Lovorka

Postoji samo jedna stvar koju smatram zaista neoprostivom i sramotnom za jednu bolnicu. Posteljina se ne mijenja. Kolikogod vam krvave plahte bile, neće vam ih promijeniti. Na moju molbu sestri da mi promijeni posteljinu ili makar plahtu, odgovor je bio: "Jooj, nemamo čiste posteljine". U rodilištu nemaju čiste posteljine???!!! Štedi se na detergentu, ili što?!
Ironija je da se stovremeno jako važnim smatra da bude što manje stvari na ormariću, valjda viziti smetaju rodiljine stvari, dok na krvave plahte nisu osjetljivi...  :?

----------


## josipavk

Moja cimerica je bila u istoj situaciji,sestre joj nisu htjele promjeniti plahtu, ona pukla i donjeo joj muž od kuće a kad je sestra to vidjela digla je frku da se to tako ne radi i šta si ona misli!Ja nisam mogla doći k sebi,ženska je jako krvarila i naravno da je prošlo,pa i ja bi tako postupila!U pravu si što se tiče ormarića,sokovi,mobiteli i časopisi im smetaju a krv,koju vide za vrijeme vizite,ne.To je zbilja sramota.A seka mi priča kako je na staru godinu sve odzvanjalo narodnjacima i kada je pitala svoju svekrvu (koja radi u bolnici) pa di oni slave novu godinu,kaže ona u rađaoni,ako nema nitko..zamisli  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## josipavk

I naravno *Lovorka*dobrodosla nazad..  :Kiss:

----------


## Lovorka

Hvala josipavk!   :Love:

----------


## Lovorka

Vinkovačko rodilište će postati PRIJATELJ DJECE!!!!  :D A sad je neprijatelj?   :Grin:

----------


## Janoccka

Lovorka, otkud ti to?

----------


## Ivana B-G

da, otkud to i kako ce se to na kraju pokazati...mislim, sta ce se promijeniti???
a prijatelj rodilja???hmm.....  :Grin:

----------


## josipavk

Ma da? I šta bebe i mi dobivamo sa time?Mislim šta se mijenja?

----------


## Lovorka

http://www.index.hr/clanak.aspx?id=340539

Isti članak je bio i u Vinkovačkim novostima.

----------


## Ivana B-G

lovorka, hvala za link!

pa, ja sam misla to je "nesto" a ono samo malo reklame za DM. nista protiv DM-a, ali sam mislila da se napokon nesto *bitno* pokrenulo...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Janoccka

> Vinkovačko rodilište će postati PRIJATELJ DJECE!!!!  :D A sad je neprijatelj?


Ovo uopće nije dobra vijest! Samo dodatni udar na promidžbu dojenja   :Sad:

----------


## Janoccka

> Vinkovačko rodilište će postati PRIJATELJ DJECE!!!!  :D A sad je neprijatelj?


Ovo uopće nije dobra vijest! Samo dodatni udar na promidžbu dojenja   :Sad:

----------


## niccoleta

evo ja sam ove godine rodila u vk rodilištu...... rađaona je ok, malo mi je bilo tvrdo ležati na onom stolu-krevetu u rađaoni jer su me tresli jaaaki trudovi pomoću dripa....ali ok sve bilo, čak sam dobila 2guta vode.

rodilište, bila sam u prvoj sobi i bilo je zbilja prometno, preko noći su sestre znale našiljiti tv i kunolovca da je sve odzvanjalo.
meni nije odgovaralo što je beba bila samnom, jer sam bila rezana, sve me rasturalo dolje, on plače, gladan, neće da sisa, ja njega na sisu on vrišti i tako.... sreća pa nisam dugo bila....
ali ostalo ok, sestre-kako koja...

ali u 6h mi mjere temperaturu i pitaju jesam imala stolicu, od 7-8 je sređivanje za vizitu, 8h viztia, poslije doručak, oko 10-11h ide vizita za bebe, pa onda uleti čistačica koji put (još uvijek nudi grudnjake) pa onda sestre svrate pa onda u 13h ručak pa opet koja sestra svrati i tako stalno nekog, nema se baš puno mira

jeeeedva sam dočekala da dođem kući, da sam morala ostati još koji dan dobila bih slom živaca, a zbilja više nisam mogla ustajati, rana je tako bolila da je to bilo strašno, kod kuće sam nadošla tek nakon 10dana....

----------


## Lovorka

Ta buka, cjelodnevno uznemiravanje i potpuna bezobzirnost u VK rodilištu jednostavnim riječima rečeno NISU NORMALNI. Žena poslije poroda treba miri nadam se da će se to rodilište uskoro civilizirati.

----------


## niccoleta

DA NE zaboravim da su neke sestre tako "ugodno" lupkale klompama, ima jedna u smjeni, za poluditi, ali tamo je ko na pijaci.... strašno......

----------


## gwen

Pozdrav svima! Ima li kakvih novih iskustava iz našeg rodilišta?

----------


## luni

Podižem malo. I mene zanima šta mogu uskoro očekivati.

----------


## djuli

evo samo ukratko:
jedina promjena je da forsiraju jako dojenje ali i dohranu ako bebac malo posisa ili cesto place 
ali ako kazes da nezelisdohranu poslusaju   :Wink:  

e da ja sam trazila bebu odmah na prsa i dali su mi ga(ali imala sam "vezu") ali nisu dali da sisa objasnjenje: u radjaoni je hladno(21C) pa se beba moze podhladiti  :/ 
i bila sam cudo jer sam cim su me smjestili u sobi trazila da mi donesu bebu a bilo je vrijeme posjeta   :Rolling Eyes:  

i tesko cete izbjec brijanje, klistiranje i drip jer to se sve MORA   :Mad:

----------


## Ivana B-G

pa krasno nam se pise!   :Mad:  

djuli, naknadno cestitke na trecem bebacu!

----------


## djuli

hvala Ivana B-G

i jos jedna novost bebe su u odjelcima i smijete ih same presvlacit cak je i pozeljno  :D

----------


## ASTRA

Joj, bar nešto, ono zamotavanje je bilo strašno.

čini mi li se, ili je jedan dio postova na ovo temi izbrisan?

----------


## Ivana B-G

nije nista brisano, nego ima jos jedan topic o vk rodilistu...gdje sam ja postavila pitanje na koje nitko dosad nije odgovorio, hehe.  pa bih evo samu sebe citirala:



> imam jedno pitanje u vezi stola za radanje. dakle dok jos nije stigao pravi trenutak, lezis na ledima i sve po propisima...ali mene zanima sam izgon. cula sam da oni podignu taj stol, pa skoro da ne sjedis, pa ti tako opet sila teze pomaze - jel' to tako, il sam ja pogresno cula?! bas me zanima. hvala!


dakle, bebice su s nama i mi brinemo o njima!?  :D  jel' onda mogu nosit platnene pelene i svoju odjecu? ili kako to ide? uh, bas si me razveselila djuli, hvala ti. sa Simom sam imala osjecaj da prva tri dana nije bio moje dijete i da za sve moram prvo pitat sestre. 

ma, i ja cu pokusat dobit svoje maleno odmah na prsa i u zagrljaj, pa neka pjevaju. za to ce se pobrinuti nadam se i MM - koliko sam cula i on sada smije u radaonu, ili? 
a kako je bilo u sobama? kao da su samo jos dva kreveta u jednoj sobi i svaka soba ima svoju kupaonu? zvuci mi prebajno da bi bilo istinito, ali tako sam cula - najozbiljnije!

----------


## djuli

da stol podignu ali iz lezeceg u kao sjedeci polozaj 
a za pelene bi trebala pitat njih 
a sad trac: nesto sam nacula iz jednog razgovora dviju cistacica da bi sestre htjele bebe povijat u tetre  :Heart:  (mozda sam krivo cula) naravno one su to komentirale negativno kao koliko je onda to pelena za pranje   :Mad:  
a u sobama jesu dva kreveta i svaka soba ima svoju kupaonu  :D

----------


## Ivana B-G

sad si mi stvarno uljepsala dan!   :Love:  
ipak cu nasem rodilistu pruziti priliku...

----------


## djuli

ispravak netocnog navoda: jedna kupaona na dvije sobe malo sam pobrkala jer su wc-i odvojeni   :Embarassed:  
u svoju obranu mogu rec da nije bilo guzve pa smo ja i cima imali jednu kupaonu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ivana B-G

i opet je bolje nego u OS kad sam rodila Simu: cijeli kat na jednu kupaonu!!

----------


## sunčica vk

rodila prije 2 i po mj. sve ispričala pod temom priče s poroda.. ak ima pitanja navalite  :Love:

----------


## sunčica vk

ps. ak nije problem na privatne poruke šaljete ...

----------


## Jenz

> i opet je bolje nego u OS kad sam rodila Simu: cijeli kat na jednu kupaonu!!


ma gdje je to cijeli kad na jednu kupaonu? u oba moja poroda u OS kupatilo ide na dvije sobe

i tako je uvijek bilo

----------


## božana

samo ispravljam netočan navod o dripu, nije neobilazan, ja ga nisam niti dobila niti mi ga je tko spominjao.

ovo za dojenje je za očekivati obzirom da rodilište svim silama nastoji dobiti titulu baby friendy rodilišta, a dojenje je jedan od uvjeta. 

za robicu svaka čast, baš se radujem.

----------


## djuli

hm ne znam kako izbjec drip jer su ga meni bez pitanja dali i kad sam pitala sta mi to dajete odgovor je bio "pa to je nesto da vam ubrzam porod"
a kad sam rekla pa ja ne bi drip i ne bi da mi ubrzavate porod rekli su mi "ma dajte pa to svi dobiju to vam je tako"
tako je bilo i na prvom porodu i sad 
a na drugom nisu stigli nista tako da se nista ne mora ako dodjete 10min. pred porod  :/

----------


## Ivana B-G

*jenz*, to u OS je bila iznimka u mom slucaju, nesto s kupaonom nije bilo u redu, ali inace ide jedna kupaona na dvije sobe - to je tocno. doduse, u te dvije sobe leze vise zena nego u vk,,,

joj, ja ne bih drip,...kad se samo sjetim, jeza me hvata, kako me to bolilo. ja cu pokusat doci totalno na knap, pa makar rodila u autu.   :Grin:

----------


## Milka

Cure, ima li kakvih novih iskustava?
Kada pocinje novi tecaj za trudnice?
Kojeg doktora biste preporucile?

----------


## djuli

evo mene iz rodilista prije nepuna dva mjeseca  :Smile: 
nazalost u radjaoni se nista nije promjenilo drip i epi su rutina i dobijes ih cini mi se bez pitanja  :Mad:  (ja sam ih izbjegla dosla u zadnji cas i babici prodala pricu da zahvaljujuci njoj prosli porod me nisu rezali a bas me ona recnula na prvom porodu uz objasnjenje da se to mora  :Mad: 
a rodiliste je prijatelj djece tako da dojenje forsiraju i nadohranu daju samo u krajnjoj nuzdi i to na casice - bocice i dude su strogo zabranjene
 :Klap:  ali jos uvijek se slabo trude pokazati zeni kako da doji i izdaja se pa ako ti treba pomoc moras preko nekoliko puta traziti da ti pomognu i biti svojski dosadna i naravno ne primjetiti da sestra okrece ocima kad neznas sta da radis s bebom 
a bebe su u odjelcima i smijes ih presvlaciti kad god hoces 
to je bilo od mene ukratko  :Grin:

----------


## anyy

ja sam rodila 02.6.2010 u vinkovcima i ne mogu opisati kako su mi ranu nanijeli trebala sam ici na carski a oni su me mucili dok nisam pala u ne svjest onda su me tek stavili na carski i mali mi odma prebacen za osjek jedva ostao ziv..preporucujem svima koji mogu nek idu za osjek porodit se u bolnuicu u vinkovce ne.losi doktori jako.

----------


## tina2701

..ima li kakvih novih iskustava iz rodilišta???

..mene to sad tek čeka...

----------


## sandrich21

ja sam rodila prije dva mjeseca u vinkovačkom rodilištu i zadovoljna sam svime,osim što mi je jedna sestra stalno dizala tlak svojim ponašanjem (mrzovoljna i bezobrazna)... ostale sve ok i sestre i primalje i babica,posebno jedan doktor ( neznam kako se zove) ali puno mi je pomogao na porodu,nisu me rezali ni ništa,već sutradan sam bila odlično,kao da nisam rodila :D dobro je što su bebe cijelo vrijeme s nama,s dojenjem nisam imala problema jer je moj mališan čim je izašao znao šta treba :D 

ugl.jedno ajmo reći lijepo iskustvo :D

----------


## sunčica vk

podižem temu....imali kakvih friških iskustava...jel se što promjenilo?? ja sam rodila prije 4 godine..zpravo biti će i 5 kad budem rađala drugo...pa me zanima....jel postoje možda sad tamo mogučnost uzimanja apartmana? tipa da i tata može biti cijeli dan???

----------


## paučica

Ja kad sam bila prije dvije godine u rodilištu bio je jedan apartman, kad uđeš prva vrata slijeva. Viđala sam jednog tatu I stariju kćer da dolaze u posjet mami I bebi. Ali neznam kakvi su uvjeti da se dobije apartman, dali se plaća I koliko...
Baš bi me to zanimalo. Pa ako što saznaš, napiši I ovdje!  :Smile:

----------


## sunčica vk

probat ću saznati!!  :Smile: )

----------


## tina2701

ja rodila 06/2012 i bio tata stalno s mamom i bebom....

al pošto znamo da u našim rodilištima neki imaju "privilegije" ipak bi to trebalo provjeriti...nazovi rodilište pa pitaj...ili odi tamo...

----------


## mme le vivisecteur

nisam mogla izdržati ,a da se ne uključim. moja priča iz vinkovačkog rodilišta je mučna i čini mi se da bih bolje prošla da sam rodila u pekari. dakle,počinje divnom i potpuno zdravom trudnoćom(odlična ginekologinja), dok se nije dogodio porod,koji je po svemu trebao biti rutinski. nakon 15 sati blagih trudova dolazim, doktorici koja je kao cijenjena,ona totalno uzjebana kao da joj je prvi put. odlazim u rađaonu.pjevam uživam,jer danas ću dobiti bebu! bez imalo histerije.trudovi idu, ja se brzo otvaram. i onda bušenje vodenjaka sa 6 cm. priključivanje na drip,iako se trudovi sami pojačavaju.i ležanje na stolu, nelagodno mi je želim ustati,ne smijem jer sam na dripu.sama, babice se dovikuju o ćevapima,smrdi ccijela rađaona. ne smijem ništa piti.a žedna kao nikad.i dalje ne histeriziram,slušam upute i radujem se bebi.pjevam između trudova. potpuno sam otvorena, mogu napipati tjeme svoje bebe samo što nije. zatim počinje nalijeganje na stomak. jedno 8 puta,ne ide.imala sam osjećaj da ću se raspuknuti od nalijeganja. i dalje ležim a nelagoda je sve veća.sama. govore mi da ne znam tiskati.puštaju me da se ustanem,osjećam se kao nova.mama je došla(radi u bolnici,pa kao imam vezu).kažu vadit će je na vakuum. ne mogu,jer mala ima hematom na glavi,već 5 sati je na istom mjestu i ne miče.pojačavaju drip.trudovi slabe,opet pojačavaju trudovi slabe. žedna sam. idem na carski. što se dogodilo? mala je zbog bušenja vodenjaka bila u nemogućnosti rotirati se te je ostala okrenuta čelom prema gore. zločesti dorzić,kažu.dakle, mogli su uvidjeti da malu treba samo zakrenuti i izašla bi van.ali ne skakali su mi po trbuhu i dodatno ju zabijali u moje kosti.živa i zdrava ne bi prošla kroz mene jer nije mogla kroz moje kosti.a s vakuumom bi ju gadno ozlijedili. ovo je samo porod. a iskustvo u bolnici sljedećih 8 dana je mučna priča za sebe.dakle od zdravih ljudi prave bolesnike.

----------


## baka

Podižem temu povodom nemilog događaja gubitka djeteta očiglednim nemarom liječnika:
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/r...an/875313.aspx

----------


## funky

Iskrena sucut suborki iz IVF-a....nema dana kad ne pomislim na njenog malog andjela...
Nadam se da ce smoci snage ponovno krenuti u borbu za dijete, neka ih Ivano njihov cuva s neba...
O dr. koji je poradjao nemam prave rijeci koje nece biti blokirane...

----------

